# php - chown and chgrp to 'nobody' or ''



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

I would like to change all of my directories from public_html on down to being owned and grouped by "". If that is not possible, then "nobody". Because as it is now, I have to ftp_site permissions on my dirs to write to them and that means loggin in, which probably slows things down.

I'm posting here because I'm not sure the practice is safe.


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Now that I started trying to do it, I'm finding that this does not work at all:
ftp_site($conn, "CHOWN nobody ".MakeFtpPath($pth));

CHOWN does not seem to be a valid command. Is it? Am I trying something that isn't possible?


----------

